# Mathews Monkey tails?



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Are Mathews monkey tails worth buying or should I try a different king of silencer?:help:


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've used them and liked them. They work well and are very durable, not to mention super simple. I'd say they are worth it. They even worked good on my non-Mathews bow! :yikes:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd recommend cat whiskers over the monkey tails.....they won't sap as much speed.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I have them on my Powerhawk and they've worked great so far, easy to install and easy to move if you have to do so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Ack said:


> I'd recommend cat whiskers over the monkey tails.....they won't sap as much speed.


 A lot less money, and last longer!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

3rd on the whiskers


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well after all the research and info from you guys i put a mathews dead end ss on and i don think i need anything on the string. Thank you for all the input. Very appreciated!


----------



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

after the monkey tails came out it gave me the idea to use the tubing for peep sights. i always have a ton left over, i tie it on as if i was tieing a d-loop but dont finish the loop leaving about an inch hanging, very durable, quiets you bow right down and looks like a monkey tail without the twist. i've tied them on my string and cables works great and cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I got a new string last fall and the bow shop talked me in to the monkey tails. I noticed right a way that they were way louder than the cat whisker's.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

determinedArcher said:


> after the monkey tails came out it gave me the idea to use the tubing for peep sights. i always have a ton left over, i tie it on as if i was tieing a d-loop but dont finish the loop leaving about an inch hanging, very durable, quiets you bow right down and looks like a monkey tail without the twist. i've tied them on my string and cables works great and cheap cheap cheap.


 I did the same thing last year, cheap and works great.


----------

